# New to FF....Hello!



## lauralou22 (Jan 27, 2013)

Hello I'm Laura,
I am 34 years old,married with no children. My husband has children from a previous relationship
We are about to embark on IVF in the next couple of weeks.....just waiting for bloods to come back and also an appointment to look at my tubes.
Our consultant told us about his site.......we're hoping to find out a little more from other people and to hopefully give and receive support too!
So hello!


----------



## julieglyde (Feb 9, 2012)

Hi  

Am new here too, am 35 and have been ttc for several years, 1 ectopic and 2 tubes removed later and we are just about to start IVF, self funded as i have a 13 year old from a previous relationship, the testing stages are tough as u just want to find out and crack on!!!


----------



## Smithy2 (Jan 5, 2013)

Hi,
My hubby an I are going though our first course of IVF after 4 years of TTC. I hope you find lots of support on here, I joined after my hubby suggested it as I was getting quite Fed up and lonely with no-one to really relate to what we were going through.

It is great to post if you're having a bad day and someone will always offer some kind words of encouragement, it is also good just to have a trawl through at other people's posts and see their stories.

I wish you lots of luck in your journey, I hope you get the result you want

Rachael xx


----------



## lauralou22 (Jan 27, 2013)

Hello to you both! 
I was so pleased to see some replies!!
We have been ttc for 2 years, my husband had a vasectomy reversal 2 years ago and is producing but most are not swimming!
We have been considering ICSI for sometime, we are also self funding.......expensive!
Anyway, we had our first consultation last week, we are pretty sure that the problem is the motility of sperm but the doc mentioned checking my tubes too. We have opted to pay for that too so we don't have to wait any longer, hopefully, this will be done in the next couple of weeks - does this have to be done at a certain time in your cycle? I'm not sure...
We have been trying to be healthier, we haven't had any alcohol for nearly 3months and we've both been taking vitamins and supplements. I'm worried because I'm about 2.5 stone overweight and worry that I'm not at my optimal health but we have decided to go ahead as i am always overweight!!
Any tips or info into the ICSI/IVF process would be gratefully received.....wishing everyone luck with their dream.
Laura x
PS what do all the abbreviations mean....i get the ttc one but have seen bfn and pfn and lots more that I'm not sure of??


----------



## Smithy2 (Jan 5, 2013)

Hey,

If you click on the link below it shows you a list of abbreviations, I don't use them that often as I get a bit confused with them sometimes!! 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=190482.0

Hope this helps!

Rachael xx


----------



## lauralou22 (Jan 27, 2013)

Hi Rachael

I had literally just stumbled across the abrieviation list!! Thank you for pointing me in the right direction
x


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Welcome to FF, Lauralou22!! Have a good look round the site, post in whatever section you want and make yourself at home. There are so many sections here with a huge amount of information, so whatever you are going through there will be someone here to help you.

I think it is fantastic that your consultant recommended this site! Here are a few links that I think might help you.

ICSI chat ~ CLICK HERE

Keep a diary of your treatment (or read the experiences of others) ~ CLICK HERE

Cycle Buddies (undergoing treatment at the same time) - CLICK HERE

Male factors ~ CLICK HERE

Regional ~ CLICK HERE

Our live chat room has a new member chat at 8pm on Wednesday. Here is our Chat Zone section which will give you info on other chats: CLICK HERE

Please feel free to ask more questions here, or on any other part of the site, there will be wonderful helpful people there to give you lots of support, information and cyber hugs if you need it.

Good luck!            

Sue


----------



## Kobby76 (Jan 28, 2013)

Hi Laura. This is my first post, I just wanted to wish you good luck with your consultation. My husband and just got the news that we will be starting our ivf in march and after a year of fighting the PCT the nhs have finally approved us. Thing is I've been so busy fighting for our approval that I hadn't really given the actual ivf bit much thought and now I'm feeling totally overwhelmed and no one else seems to understand, my family think I should be relieved, and I am, but I also know this is where it gets tough. Reading all the comments and support you have received has made me cry a bit (embarrassing at work!) but it's good to know that there are people who understand. Good luck and may 2013 been us all what we really wish for. Katy x


----------



## lauralou22 (Jan 27, 2013)

Hello
Our next appointment is Feb 19th with drug session with nurse booked for 22nd!! Things are starting to happen!

very excitred but anxious too........fingers crossed
xx


----------



## Smithy2 (Jan 5, 2013)

Hey, that's good news!

That'll soon come around and you'll soon be on your journey

Rachael xx


----------



## lauralou22 (Jan 27, 2013)

Wow Rachael.... so you had your transfer yesterday?! Fingers crossed for you and lots of love xx


----------



## Smithy2 (Jan 5, 2013)

Yep, I'm hoping it's getting nice and snug in there, keeping my fingers crossed. 

Thank you for your kind wishes

xx


----------



## Vickie_y (Oct 7, 2012)

Hi Ladies ,
I just wanted to say hi, as I just stumbled across this post while browsing, and think we have quite a bit in common.  I'm quite new to this site too, and am due to start first ( and hopefully only!!) cycle of IVF next month.  Just waiting for next AF to start so we can book our planning meeting.  Also no funding here  

I've already found this site really supportive, as well as a great place to rant and ramble when poor old DH needs a rest from his head case of a wife!

Rachel - crossing everything for you xxxxx
Wishing you ladies lots of luck and baby dust - will be good to hear how you are getting on


----------



## Smithy2 (Jan 5, 2013)

Hey Vickie,

Welcome aboard! I have found this site so helpful since joining, it has really got me through and it is great to talk to other people going through the same thing.

Good luck with your journey, it's exciting that it is getting started now, it seems to take forever to get the ball rolling!!

Take care, keep in touch!

Rachael xx


----------



## Kobby76 (Jan 28, 2013)

Hi Vickie_y,  I'm glad you too are finding this site useful, I do think my husband is missing me a bit today though as I am too busy chatting to you lot!!!

Rachael, I have everything crossed for you xx

How is everyone dealing with the waiting for their TX to start? I'm actually a lot calmer and excited since joining FF. I feel good things will happen this year and am going to be much more positive from now on!


----------



## Smithy2 (Jan 5, 2013)

Hey Kobby,

Glad to hear you are feeling more positive about things, my hubby is the same, he's like "are you on your forum again??" He's pleased I've found some people to talk to though, and said today that it has done me good and made me more positive about things.

Thank you for your kind wishes, 

Hope the rest of you are doing well

good luck with everything,

Take care xx


----------



## mrsf87 (Sep 6, 2010)

Hello ladies, just want to say good luck to you all x


----------



## yachtcat (Nov 28, 2012)

Hello to all,

I am getting so sick of this. I am waiting for our first appointment at the IVF clinic to plan treatment. Have had all our tests etc and I have "premature ovarian dysfunction" ie hardly any eggs left.

AF is 3 days late and i started feeling sick, so I got all excited and did a test - BFN. 

Don't know why I do it to myself when I know its never going to work. Wanted to know before my husband went away with work. Well now I know and I'm all alone. Got to get myself together now for going to work today. Very down.

Would be nice to hear from others. 

YC


----------



## Kobby76 (Jan 28, 2013)

Yachtcat, AF is mean isn't she! It's happened to us all, many times I've been feeling sick, sensitive to smells and haven't got my period then I'll do a test which will be a BFN and then within an hour my period comes!!!! I know it's hard but this wasn't your month but next month could be so make a plan. I'm dealing with the waiting by getting fit and trying to lose some weight. We are all with you so don't feel alone xxx


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

That is exactly why I wonder whether AF is a man, a woman would never do something so evil to another woman!  

Sending you a huge hug, Yachtcat.

Sue


----------



## Smithy2 (Jan 5, 2013)

YC,

I know how you feel, but you are never alone here, there are always lots of people who understand what you are going though.

I remember my last period before we started treatment, I saw it as my last month to get pregnant before starting treatment, and my period was slightly late, so I got excited, my hubby kept asking me if I'd come on yet, so it was on his mind as well, and then I came on just before I was planning on testing, I was so disappointed!

The amount of money I've wasted in pregnancy tests!!

Hang on in there,


----------



## Kobby76 (Jan 28, 2013)

Smithy2, how are you feeling? Are you still on your 2ww?


----------



## Smithy2 (Jan 5, 2013)

Hi,

Yes, I'm still waiting!   I'm getting a bit impatient now and just want to know!

I'm feeling a lot better than I was, I am not in pain anymore so I take it the cysts I had after my egg  collection have finally sorted themselves out! 

I don't really feel any different, which worries me as I have read other women on here saying they were getting various "symptoms" but I suppose nothing is certain until I test, a think a lot of the symptoms can be put down to the progesterone we're are on anyway so I'm trying not to read too much into it, and am distracting myself as best I can.

How's things with you?

xx


----------



## Kobby76 (Jan 28, 2013)

Smithy, I think a lot of symptoms people have are caused by wishful thinking, I swear every month my boobs hurt more than last month my skin is bad and I'm hungry and feel sick and I still get my period! So don't read to much into having or not having symptoms. I've got my fingers crossed for you and am sending lots of bAby dust your way. 

AFM I'm just bored of waiting! I keep reading on here about women starting their sniffing and injecting and I want to start too. Suddenly march seems a long way off. We have our IVF talk at the Agora on Monday and I can't wait. I've told my darling DH he has to take notes! Just ready to hear what type of meds and protocol I will be on. Need to chill out so might book myself a foot massage for tomorrow x


----------



## Smithy2 (Jan 5, 2013)

Aahh, thanks Kobby,

I'm glad to hear that things are moving along for you, only a few more weeks to go and you can get on your journey!

Good idea to take notes, it is a bit information overload to start with until you break it into manageable bites, we got an info pack to take away with us, so you might get the same, then you can go through it all when you get home and get your heads around it.

Thank you for your kind wishes and baby dust, let's hope it works!

Take care xx


----------

